# CT Scan



## Essa_Marazqa (1 مارس 2010)

كل ما تود معرفته عن هذا الجهاز 

موجود في هذه المحاضرة القيمة

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## عبدالله صوص (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المسلم84 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وبانتظار المزيد...


----------



## علاء وديع عثمان (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه علما


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (2 مارس 2010)

نحن نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي لا توزن بالذهب والشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

عبدالله صوص قال:


> شكرا جزيلا


 

شكرا لمرورك عزيزي


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

المسلم84 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وبانتظار المزيد...


 

شكرا لمرورك الطيب
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

علاء وديع عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه علما


 

بارك الله فيك 
و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

صلاح دراغمة قال:


> نحن نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة التي لا توزن بالذهب والشكر الجزيل لكم


 

الشكر الخالص لكم لمروركم الطيب

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله صوص (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك مهندس عيسى

لهذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (3 مارس 2010)

عبدالله صوص قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس عيسى
> 
> لهذا الموضوع الرائع


 

اهلا و سهلا فيك حبيبي

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## محمد يس11 (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

عبدالله صوص قال:


> شكرا لك مهندس عيسى
> 
> لهذا الموضوع الرائع


 

اهلين مهندس عبدالله

كيفك

مشكور لمرورك​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (27 مارس 2010)

محمد يس11 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

بارك الله فيك شكرا للمرور


----------



## الموصلية (28 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك واتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (21 أبريل 2010)

الموصلية قال:


> الله يبارك فيك واتمنى لك الموفقية والنجاح الدائم




شكرا لمروركِ الطيب

وبارك الله فيكِ​


----------



## waleedthehero (23 أبريل 2010)

thanx for subject .theris information here

http://liveconcerns-waleed.blogspot.com/2010/04/introduction-to-ct-physics.html


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 أبريل 2010)

الشكر الجزيل للمرور والمعلومات


----------



## waleedthehero (24 أبريل 2010)

where my comment ?

thanxxx too much


----------



## nahla1988 (24 أبريل 2010)

شيء رائع

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (28 أبريل 2010)

nahla1988 قال:


> شيء رائع
> 
> شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


 

شكرا لمروركِ الطيب

جزاكِ الله خيرا​


----------



## ihsan (19 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك - احسنت النشر


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (13 أكتوبر 2016)

ihsan قال:


> بارك الله فيك - احسنت النشر



واياكم

اهلا وسهلا


----------



## الارقم امير (18 أكتوبر 2016)

سلامات بسال عن شاشة Ct ماركة GE عن كرتpower supply قيمة الفولت الداخله له والخارجه لكرت الشاشه كم فولت


----------

